# Questions On Subic Area For Living



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

You guys contributing on this post has been very helpful. Because of what you wrote and what I researched it is beginning to look like I'm going to look around Subic Bay. 

Ideally I will find a long-term rental bot buy/rent. That is very attractive to me for many reasons, one of them being in about ten years it will have paid for itself completely. 

Hopefully by the time I get there, (still no sooner than four months) there still be long-term rentals available. 

What will be also nice is the somewhat easy travel from Subic Bay to other parts of the Philippines that is very cost efficient.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

Is Zambales a good area? An ad for a house in Zambales appears when I search for Subic Bay. The as states it is 30 minutes from Subic Bay.

Here is another one listed in Binictian. 

Not looking to waste my time looking in locations that don't have the same safety and Internet connection that can be had in Subic Bay. If anyone knows of areas around Subic Bay that I should stay away from please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Is Zambales a good area? An ad for a house in Zambales appears when I search for Subic Bay. The as states it is 30 minutes from Subic Bay.
> 
> Here is another one listed in Binictian.
> 
> ...


Westie,

I know the real estate agent from that web site. She is an honest person and will process all of the paperwork without issue. She does typically want a 5% broker's fee on any leases that she handles. You could also try to negotiate with her for a lower % on her fees.

I am not sure about where that subdivision is, but I think that it is out past Barrio Barretto and Subic town. Somewhere in this area (14.8891,120.237521 on google maps). It looks to me like the house on display is a model home.

The house listed in Binictican is probably in this area (14.796579,120.32833). The price is good as it's furnished too.

It is going to be hard to find a place that is as safe and hassle free as the Freeport. I know that there are a lot of expats (US, Aussie, Brit) living up in the San Antonio, Zambales area. There is a great place to network up there called the FRA Fleet Reserve Association, San Miguel Branch 367 (Philippines) . I think there are at least 300 or so living up that way. Of course I am sure that they have to deal with brown outs and doubt that they can get an Internet connection as stable as the Freeport has.

I would email the broker and see what she has available. Just remember that you can negotiate a lot of things (final price, broker's fee, etc.).

Jon


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I would email the broker and see what she has available. Just remember that you can negotiate a lot of things (final price, broker's fee, etc.).
> 
> Jon


Thanks Jon, I'm not likely to email her at this time. I will wait until I get to town. I'm also not likely to look in the area at this point. If if it was very similar to Subic Freeport then I would.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> Thanks Jon, I'm not likely to email her at this time. I will wait until I get to town. I'm also not likely to look in the area at this point. If if it was very similar to Subic Freeport then I would.


The house in Binictican is in the Freeport. It is where I live. That particular broker does a lot of work within the Freeport.

There are 4 main residential areas within the Freeport;

Kalayaan
Binictican 
Forest View 
Cubi Point

Kalayaan has had some security issues in the past (breakins facilitated by domestic workers)
Binictican - no issues 
Forest View - no issues
Cubi Point - no issues

Then there are also some apartments/condotels in the central business district of the Freeport.


----------



## WestieRed (May 7, 2013)

That is great information, looking at other threads I seen Kalayaan and Binictican mentioned but it was unclear to me exactly how close they were to the area I wish to be. 

Most likely my plan will be to find a temp place for a month in the area, during this time scout a location for a more permanent stay. In fact I really like the idea of a long-term rental solution, if I can find a way to afford it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

WestieRed said:


> That is great information, looking at other threads I seen Kalayaan and Binictican mentioned but it was unclear to me exactly how close they were to the area I wish to be.
> 
> Most likely my plan will be to find a temp place for a month in the area, during this time scout a location for a more permanent stay. In fact I really like the idea of a long-term rental solution, if I can find a way to afford it.


Here are a couple of maps that can give you a better idea about what is where within the freeport...


----------

